# Steampunk game The Dishonored (by makers of Skyrim)



## Nerds_feather (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds exciting to me!

http://www.nerds-feather.com/2012/06/bethesdas-hot-new-ip-dishonored.html


----------



## Bakerman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's only published by Bethesda, actually - it's developed by Arkane, who were responsible for Arx Fatalis and Dark Messiah. Both of which were pretty awesome, so I can't wait for this!


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jun 12, 2012)

yup, but with harvey smith, who was a designer on deus ex and deus ex invisible war


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jun 13, 2012)

As much flak as FNV got, and the fact that it was actually developed by one of my least favorite developers ever-Obsidian Entertainment-I actually very much enjoyed the game. Now it was the first Fallout I've played, but I had fun playing it and I did not experience one single bug in all of the main questline, which is really all that matters to me in a game anyway.


So I think that this should be okay, if I can ever manage to get a hold of it. I'd have to see a video or two of game play to see what it actually looks like, though.


----------



## Bakerman (Jun 13, 2012)

I can't post links yet or I'd hook you up with one of their E3 demos - both of which are worthwhile.

Also, nothing to do with Obsidian, this game. For better or worse - I'm not their biggest fan, but I'm quite enjoying FNV as well.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jun 13, 2012)

Bakerman said:


> I can't post links yet or I'd hook you up with one of their E3 demos - both of which are worthwhile.
> 
> Also, nothing to do with Obsidian, this game. For better or worse - I'm not their biggest fan, but I'm quite enjoying FNV as well.




The point wasn't that it was Obsidian that developed this game, but that Bethesda wasn't the developer, and it appears to be the same here. TES, with the exception of the Karn-dreaded TES:O, has been both developed AND published directly by Bethesda.



The main reason I hate Obsidian is that moldy, rotten, garbage, feeble whispering claim of a game, Dungeon Siege III. I never played the first, but DSII was one of my favorites. And neither was I really all that hot on NWN2 once I completed the main campaign. I mean, come on-half your party betrays you? REALLY?!? I LOVED only having a slow-assed dwarf and an inept warlock fighting by my side against a young, powerful sorceress and a speedy rogue. If not for having to use console commands and dual-wielding Katanas +5, I would have wiped out.

But to give Obsidian credit, I never did try any of the Alpha Protocol games...maybe they were better, I don't know.


----------



## Bakerman (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, I thought you mentioned Obsidian thinking they were developing Dishonored! For what it's worth, I quite enjoyed Alpha Protocol. In-mission gameplay was fairly terrible, but the branching storylines were great, and the characters were very well-done.


----------

